# white week for red week?



## ampaholic (Apr 28, 2011)

How does PI handle differences in seasons (red, blue, white)?

Do they require like for like - or can you upgrade that also?

I have a white week (14) that I would like to trade for a pinkish red one (19) in a similar resort and area

Rick


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello Rick,

We do not charge upgrade fees for changing one season to another.  

Platinum Interchange allows the flexibility to upgrade your exchange: A) To a larger suite (based upon occupancy guidelines), B) Travel during a Federal Holiday* week (including Easter), and/or C) Utilizing a second weekend.

The *Exchange Info *page on our website has all the details.

Thank you!


----------

